# How to move boat dock?



## Georgiadawgs78 (Nov 5, 2016)

Anyone here familiar with moving a dock that is completely out of the water back out to water? I just bought the house and it was a long drawn out process so from the time I looked at it the first time till closing it went from being well in the water to dry now. I've got a couple ideas but figured it would be best to see if someone had experience doing it so I didn't waste my time or go through a bunch of hassles if I don't have to.


----------



## NOYDB (Nov 5, 2016)

If it was in water, it will be again. What makes you believe you should move it?

What kind of dock and how big?

It is anchored in place, do you have a plan to redo the anchor points?

Where would you re-anchor it?

If the water level changes again, then what's the plan?


----------



## Flaustin1 (Nov 6, 2016)

Its easy.  Big rope and a boat.  For stubborn ones, a couple of farm jacks to take some pressure off the floats to get it sliding.  What lake are you on?


----------



## rayjay (Nov 6, 2016)

If it has encapsulated floats you would be better off to let it sit undisturbed until the water level comes back to normal.


----------



## Georgiadawgs78 (Nov 6, 2016)

I've got a bass boat but am hesitant to hook up to the cleats on it in fear for f tearing something up. It's only a smaller platform dock with 40-50' of gang way. Dock is on lake Hartwell which is close to 9' down and dropping daily it seems. 

It can be anchored at the start of the steps and each corner closest to land has cables that go to shore so anchoring it wouldn't be an issue to anchor it and as the water rises I would winch it back in. 

Also I believe it has the encapsulated floats as they are black pvc looking.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Nov 6, 2016)

I can help you out.  Shoot me a PM.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Nov 6, 2016)

rayjay said:


> If it has encapsulated floats you would be better off to let it sit undisturbed until the water level comes back to normal.



Hows the man supposed to use it in the mean time if its sitting high and dry?


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Nov 6, 2016)

I'd leave it alone. My uncle had a lake house on Keowee, the floating dock sat on the ground during the dry years. You may also need to talk to GA Power if you want to move/extend the dock.


----------



## Georgiadawgs78 (Nov 6, 2016)

Dr. Strangelove said:


> I'd leave it alone. My uncle had a lake house on Keowee, the floating dock sat on the ground during the dry years. You may also need to talk to GA Power if you want to move/extend the dock.



I wish it was Georgia Power, it would mean I wouldn't need to be moving it out bc the lake would be close to full but unfortunately it's Lake Hartwell and the Corps of Engineers. It's pretty common to move docks out as the water drops from what I've seen over the years fishing. I went back and looked on an old Bing Map when the lake was down 14-16' and they had the dock pushed out probably 100' from where it's suppose to be at full pool.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Nov 6, 2016)

Yep, if youre gonna have a lake lot on hartwell, may as well install wheels on the walkway and add winches to your corners if you don't already have them.


----------



## natureman (Nov 7, 2016)

I inspected docks on Lanier for 30 years.  Leave it alone if it is high and dry or you may damage it.  When the lake comes back up you will have to monitor lake levels and adjust your dock accordingly.  Prepare yourself for a lot of work or to pay someone to do it for you.  A dock is a lot like a boat, always in need of maintenance.


----------



## GThunter5 (Nov 7, 2016)

The Dock doctor might be able to help ya

Where at in Hartwell? I'm back in Gumlog


----------



## Flaustin1 (Nov 9, 2016)

natureman said:


> I inspected docks on Lanier for 30 years.  Leave it alone if it is high and dry or you may damage it.  When the lake comes back up you will have to monitor lake levels and adjust your dock accordingly.  Prepare yourself for a lot of work or to pay someone to do it for you.  A dock is a lot like a boat, always in need of maintenance.



Ive moved docks for 15 years of my life.  With the encapsulated foam, they aren't hard to move at all and weve never damaged one.  Its not a lot of work either.  An hour tops.


----------



## Georgiadawgs78 (Nov 9, 2016)

GThunter5 said:


> The Dock doctor might be able to help ya
> 
> Where at in Hartwell? I'm back in Gumlog



I'm also in the back of gumlog, we may be neighbors!


----------

